# Thoughts on Trained Pups?



## goondock (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello all,

I have been reading these forums for the past few months and have found them extremely helpful, but still have a lot to learn. My wife and I finally made the decision that we would like to add a GSD to our family (which is based in long island, NY, includes 2 girls, six and three, and 3 month old kitten rescue). This will be our first GSD and we are considering a 4-5 month pup that has already been somewhat trained and exhibits proven temperament vs a 2 month that we would have to try and train ourselves. If anyone has any experience with that and can provide advice it would be really appreciated. 

Also, in terms of breeders, the only two I could find that actively seem to market older pups that are trained are Gunbil and Fleisherheim. I’ve read some mixed reviews on Gunbil on here, but spoke to them the other day and found them to sound very professional. I’ve not inquired with Fleisherheim but they seem to have too many dogs on hand and their pricing system seems a bit complicated.

I (think) we are primarily looking for West German showline with even temperament, that is well-socialized and in good health that will be another member of the family (water lover is a plus). I am aware the cost is high, and am ok with that if it helps ensure we can integrate him into our family smoothly. If anyone has purchased trained pups from these kennels, or can recommend other kennels with well-trained older pups please let me know. 

Apologies for the long winded [first] post. Appreciate any input. 

Thanks!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My first GSD was a two year old shelter dog. When I adopted her, I had three kids, ages 2, 6, and 9. She was amazing with my kids. She was also completely housebroken and not destructive. The thing with an adult dog is, that it is what it is. There really aren't any surprises of what a puppy might grow to be. 

Personally, I prefer to train my own dogs. That is how we bond with them. I can't offer advice on either breeder.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

You might also look at rescues. There are a lot of young and old dogs in the rescues that would appreciate a chance. I don't know the names of any in your area but there are people on the board up there that may know. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Upstate New York


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have any firsthand experience but have met dogs from these and my opinion is that they are both large scale commercial breeders. If you like the current trends in German showline dogs, they probably have what you like, albeit for a higher price than other breeders. I don't know anyone who has done training with them, or any trainers or competitors who have recommended them. If it's only a matter of 2-3 months, I would probably get the 8 week old puppy. Even at 4-5 months a puppy is nowhere near trained, in many ways barely just getting started, so you will still have to do quite a bit of training, manners, socialization, etc until your dog is more mature. Temperament is not really going to be any more proven at 5 months than 2, and this depends on what exactly you are looking for in temperament.


----------



## goondock (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you for your advice. We're not in a rush and want to make the right decision. I think we are just concerned that the first couple months of puppyhood are the toughest, and being that this is our first time getting a bit of an older pup might make things go more smoothly if it has some of the basics down. I'll search the forum for some tips on good breeders in the northeast / mid Atlantic and also plan to get in touch with some clubs in the NY area.

Thanks again!


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

If you are willing to go up to New Hampshire, Olympia Kennels sells puppies and has a board and train program for them, which I think lasts about 1 month. I purchased my puppy directly from them w/o the board and train option so I can't tell you how effective it is. My guess is that you will get a dog who has been through some socialization, has basic house training down and will be able to do the basic commands (sit, down, heel, stay and come), at least in a calm and familiar environment. What you will not get is a dog that is perfectly trained in all environments, that will be able to walk off leash in traffic and who will break off chasing a squirrel and immediately return to your side the second you issue a come command. So as long as your satisfied with a dog who has basic rudimentary obedience and recognize that to have a truly well-behaved dog you will have to continue training and obedience, this might be a good option for you.

On the other hand, if you take a puppy obedience class and willing to consistently put in 15-30 minutes a day training on your own, you can probably accomplish the same thing yourself.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We have a working line GSD. She seemed like the perfectly trained puppy when she was younger until she hit adolescence. So getting a trained but does not mean you won't have training challenges as the dog ages.

Sometimes I go to GSD meetups with 10-12 GSD together. The showlines are gorgeous and have very even temperaments, they seem perfect, a dog you can take anywhere.
They are not as protective as a working line GSD and maybe a bit too mellow for some owners, but I think for your family setting this sounds like a good choice.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some of the most difficult times for me have been 8-18 months. Other than getting up at night, I think baby puppies are really fun to own and train, and that time flies by so fast you wish you could have it back. They are like little sponges. Not old enough to be all that alert/wary or concerned. They love you no matter what, love to learn and train. Oh and they sleep a LOT at that age which is nice! Honestly if I was going to pay someone for board-and-train, it would be later on.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think having the foundation of crate training, house training well started is a good idea. 



I don't mind doing that but it sure does help to have a head start.

Check your PMs


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Training for a 4-5 month old puppy is just setting the foundation on the basics, socialization, plus crate and potty training. Now for a serious trainer, who will be competing at high levels, it is a very important time for their training with the puppy. For someone wanting someone else to do the work, you may or may not be getting what your idea actually is. First off, the puppy will have to adjust to you and your family. Usually the first few days all the training will go out the window. It all depends on how you bring the puppy in, whether or not you are consistent with the training that was already done, or not. Also, if they are only training at their facility, when you take the puppy to a new location, the commands do not have any relevance at that new location. They have to learn that the commands mean the same thing regardless of where they are. I would suggest getting a puppy, getting into puppy classes, and develop your family bond. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I think having the foundation of crate training, house training well started is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's a dumb idea (heck, people have paid me to do exactly this with their puppies), but just want the OP to realize what they would and would not be getting. My experience has been (even with a show line which it seems like folks are assuming to be "mellow") is that the first few months are the fun part of training and go by really fast, and that months 8-18 are really more difficult, so if the OP is serious about getting help, I would be clear on what they are getting in a 4-5 month old pup and whether they might need to send away for more training again.
http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I made my comments independently (ie did not quote nor refer to any other posts) It was just my .02 Lies. OP asked for thoughts and I responded. 

Hence my reference to the house training/potty training aspect specifically. Others pointed out pros and cons already? 

This is why I don't post here too much any more. 






Liesje said:


> *I don't think it's a dumb idea* (heck, people have paid me to do exactly this with their puppies), but just want the OP to realize what they would and would not be getting. My experience has been (even with a show line which it seems like folks are assuming to be "mellow") is that the first few months are the fun part of training and go by really fast, and that months 8-18 are really more difficult, so if the OP is serious about getting help, I would be clear on what they are getting in a 4-5 month old pup and whether they might need to send away for more training again.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

And I'm *agreeing* that it can be a good idea (I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't agree, since I've done it for other people), but disagreeing with an earlier post that the show line may be more mellow (maybe less drive, but not any less work as a puppy in my experience) and agreeing with Marsha that the OP needs to be clear what they can expect a breeder like the ones mentioned to do with a puppy that age, and what they will still need to do because 4-5 months is awfully young with a pretty limited scope for training.


----------

